# 67 400 Man Tran Carb Choice



## DCRT68 (May 8, 2018)

Hey guys.
So I have a my 400 back together, 67 400 with a HO cam in it. I need a carb and I really can't dedicate the funds to buy an original quadrajet carb that is missing from my engine. What is the best alternate carb? Any hands on experience would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'Most likely I would go through a 7029262 or 7040262 Q-jet and plug the vac modulator port. both are relatively inexpensive as nice cores and will bolt right up in place of a very expensive real 7027263. 

If many future performance mods were being planned, would begin with a '76-79 M4MC style Pontiac, Olds or Buick Qjet and would go through a host of mods. Cliff's book on Rebuilding and Modifying Rochestor Quadrajets is a must read!


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

A '68-'69 Pontiac Q-jet would work & look very similar, as would a '70 non-Calif Q-jet. 

If you wanna take a chance on an Ebay seller:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pontiac-Qu...932067&hash=item441cc68f6b:g:FccAAOSwns1a4ycv

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-Ponti...m=122999445283&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-PONTI...033748?hash=item4d6790f054:g:4lwAAOSwzXxaC2S-

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-1968-6...932067&hash=item33e987ad26:g:sxgAAOSwhZ9a6NDC

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carter-Qua...345250&hash=item28593bcc9e:g:QP8AAOSw0XFa54ob

A late '60's/early '70's Buick Q-jet will work, and most models will be cheaper than the Pontiac models, especially if the Pontiac carb came on a GTO or Bird. The Buick carbs have a different throttle lever, but can be rigged up, just as required when switching to a Holley or Edelbrock. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1973-BUICK...m=323253343208&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1969-BUICK...341899?hash=item4b43668ecb:g:L2IAAOSw8A1aVUDw

Some like the '76-'79 800cfm models. The 403 Olds Q-jets will work, but the later carbs don't look like the '67-'70 models. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PONTIAC-TR...175405?hash=item4d73aca26d:g:WFAAAOSwhHlaoEvu

If you don't mind the look and extra plumbing needed, for the side inlet, you can use a Chevy or Edelbrock Q-jet. The Edelbrock Q-jets are much newer, having been built in the '90's & early 2000's. 

http://www.carburetion.com/Rochester.asp

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Edelbrock-...220083&hash=item58db13ebc2:g:K~gAAOSwubRXM279

As PH said, if you can rebuild your own Q-jet, you can save some bucks. If not, you'll have to buy one that somebody else rebuilt. There is some real junk out there. Don't know your budget. If you can spend $400-$500, here are some rebuilders who have good reps. NO, I haven't bought from any of these guys Did my own. Just going by online info, for rebuilder info. 

https://www.smicarburetor.com/products/sfID1/28/sfID2/9/sfID3/100

http://quadrajetpower.com/quadrajets-for-sale/finished-quadrajets-ready-to-ship/

http://www.everyday-performance.com/

As I've probably mentioned several times, the '70 Pontiac Calif model, & all(I assume) '71-'79 Pontiac Q-jets have the big "smokestack" vent, requiring a hole for it, in the air cleaner base. Other GM Q-jets do not have this big vent.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1973-ponti...105149?hash=item1ca8cd357d:g:6MAAAOSwWY5akvHY

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-70442...878718?hash=item3ae333143e:g:zEcAAOSwT-FZC226

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1976-76-Po...562945?hash=item4618c966c1:g:35cAAMXQVT9SseAu

Just thought about the fact that some 301 Q-jets did not have the big vent. 

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...ategory=33550&pm=1&ds=0&t=1522200354000&ver=0


----------



## DCRT68 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys! Alot of information. With using any of the mentioned later carbs(68,70, 74) are there many issues with hood clearance and fitting on the original 67 gto air cleaner? 

Also, I think i might actually have a 74 carb. I have to look as the car had some 70s carbs in the trunk when I got it. I'll post some serial numbers


----------



## DCRT68 (May 8, 2018)

Big D. Do you know if I buy a 68 quad,like 7028262. Do I need to worry much about the specifications of manual or auto trans. The link you sent of the Ebay carb, shows H.O application, but can't read anything on Man, Auto specifications.


----------

